# Five Pawns Risen



## rogue zombie (5/1/16)

New one incoming:

BLACK FLAG RISEN - ORIGINAL

Five Pawns has perfected the uniquely original flavor profile known as Black Flag Fallen by listening to our customers and reacting to their wants and needs. Black Flag Risen has been cultured to eliminate the second hand vapor aroma in Black Flag Fallen’s debut. This lighter and creamier version of the original is sure to be more of an all day offering with the revisions made to this latest rendition.

Notes: Decaffeinated cappuccino infused with a light truffle cream, accentuated with mocha dusted black walnut. 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

Black flag was probably one of the worst high end juices i ever bought and almost puked when i vaped it lol! It was also very hard to give away and for a R400 juice 1 year ago i was super dissapointed! But taste is subjective


----------



## rogue zombie (5/1/16)

Lol ya it was definitely an acquired taste sort of juice.

I liked it. But not many others I gave a taste did. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

Paulie said:


> Black flag was probably one of the worst high end juices i ever bought and almost puked when i vaped it lol! It was also very hard to give away and for a R400 juice 1 year ago i was super dissapointed! But taste is subjective


So true, in this vaping world of ours taste has been proven beyond any reasonable doubt to be utterly subjective! I have come to love Black Flag Fallen after initially thinking it to be just ok. The dark roast therein is just great for me. The truffle has moved to the far background after a few months. It also becomes less sweet over time.

Like the Rocke Creme I just know the Flag Risen will not have enough of a coffee oemf for my taste.

Any unused Black Flag will be heartily welcomed in Koringberg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

Andre said:


> So true, in this vaping world of ours taste has been proven beyond any reasonable doubt to be utterly subjective! I have come to love Black Flag Fallen after initially thinking it to be just ok. The dark roast therein is just great for me. The truffle has moved to the far background after a few months. It also becomes less sweet over time.
> 
> Like the Rocke Creme I just know the Flag Risen will not have enough of a coffee oemf for my taste.
> 
> Any unused Black Flag will be heartily welcomed in Koringberg.



Yeah Infact i have not bought any international juice in over 2 months  

You may ask y? I was just getting super frustrated at how most of the juices i was getting were not great for me and most of the money went into hype and marketing so i found it easier to do DIY and just rather try make a juice and if i fail then it wont cost me a arm and a leg and another ejuice spot on my vape of shame counter haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

Paulie said:


> Yeah Infact i have not bought any international juice in over 2 months
> 
> You may ask y? I was just getting super frustrated at how most of the juices i was getting were not great for me and most of the money went into hype and marketing so i found it easier to do DIY and just rather try make a juice and if i fail then it wont cost me a arm and a leg and another ejuice spot on my vape of shame counter haha


I am with you on this. Just very occasionally I would buy an imported juice from a local vendor, with the full knowledge that I could be disappointed and that it would probably be a once off as stocking seems to be problematic all over. 5P Bowden's Mate being the exception. Only juice I still import is Tarks Matador. Local juices are now as good as and even better than imported ones - with a good variety. Looking forward to try some of your range.

As to DIY, @r0gue z0mbie's (why did he make his name so difficult for the system to pick up!) juices sorely tempts me, but when I think about it I know DIY is not for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (5/1/16)

Paulie said:


> Yeah Infact i have not bought any international juice in over 2 months
> 
> You may ask y? I was just getting super frustrated at how most of the juices i was getting were not great for me and most of the money went into hype and marketing so i found it easier to do DIY and just rather try make a juice and if i fail then it wont cost me a arm and a leg and another ejuice spot on my vape of shame counter haha


My taste has seriously changed with DIY.

I like juice now that's not bursting with flavour - more subtle. I don't like ultra sweet etc. 

BUT I have found that the local juice makers don't overdo it, and therefore when I buy, I buy local.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

